# SARMs between Cycles



## robertscott (Feb 27, 2015)

(Apologies if this is in the wrong place, I figure because it concerns SARMs and steroids it could go in either section)

So after a conversation with the very wise and very helpful Elvia, I've gotten to thinking about SARMs.

I've just finished a PCT, and will be waiting for 12 weeks now before my next cycle.

Buuuut, a quick bit of googling reveals that it's quite a common thing for guys to bridge on SARMs between cycles.  It's quite an appealling thought, but I'm wondering if it'd just mean giving my HPTA an unnecessary beating.

Say, for example, that I were to run a SARM for 8 weeks, which would cause *slight* (theoretically) suppression, then jump into an 8-12 (probably 8) week steroid cycle, would that make my recovery much harder?

Am I just being an impatient douche, seeking instant gratification?  Should I just take my time off like a good little boy, or is this idea any good?

Thanks guys


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 28, 2015)

SARMS have been shown to cause suppression even at low doses. I think when bridging anything that effects sex hormones should not be used. You have a hard time as it is fully recovering so by introducing drugs that can suppress natural testosterone you are only going to make matters worst. Moreover some sarms can effect estrogen too. Studies have shown sharp declines in estradiol. However sometimes they may even increase estrogen due to the increased expression of the aromatase enzyme when used.

I would just be patient and add them in during your cycles and you should love the results. If you want to use something when on a bridge I would look at gh peptides, slin and even creatine.


----------



## robertscott (Feb 28, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> SARMS have been shown to cause suppression even at low doses. I think when bridging anything that effects sex hormones should not be used. You have a hard time as it is fully recovering so by introducing drugs that can suppress natural testosterone you are only going to make matters worst. Moreover some sarms can effect estrogen too. Studies have shown sharp declines in estradiol. However sometimes they may even increase estrogen due to the increased expression of the aromatase enzyme when used.
> 
> I would just be patient and add them in during your cycles and you should love the results. If you want to use something when on a bridge I would look at gh peptides, slin and even creatine.




thanks man, it's funny, there's SO MANY places online that say SARMs aren't suppressive and you can run them between cycles but it seemed too good to be true to me so I thought I'd check here.  I trust this forum way more than any other.

I'll just be patient.  12 weeks living natural won't kill me!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 28, 2015)

What E said,
If anything, run some Peptides from your boy up there
Great way to do small bridges between cycles


----------



## Breeds (Jul 19, 2016)

I have run 12.5 mgs of Mk-2866 and still recovered fully.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 20, 2016)

Breeds said:


> I have run 12.5 mgs of Mk-2866 and still recovered fully.



How were your results?


----------



## big_rich (Jul 30, 2016)

There are some sarms that can cause supression and shouldn't be used to used to bridge if fI'll recover is the goal . For instant gw 501516  in reality is not a sarm but it is grouped with them and it does not cause suppression And is great in between cycles. My suggestion is research bro the more you know the better you are there's studies and lots of info online for each sarm. If you have any questions about any specific sarm or stack of sarms feel free to contact me I would b glad to help you.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree with everyone here, each SARM is to be taken individually, just you do with each AAS.  GW50, AICAR, and MK677 all cause no suppression.  They are not actually SARMS (two are PPAR Agonists and the last is a HGH Secretagague) but people call them SARMs since they are sold by SARMs vendors.

S4 is only slightly suppressive in most people and is the least suppressive of all the SARMs.  It is used mainly for recomp and does that quite well.

But yeah, research each one to find its merits and detractions.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 23, 2016)

THe sarms such as s4 and ostarine are not a good idea to use as a bridge between cycles! THey are suppressive and just like hen they first came out some idiots suggested them for bridges or even PCT!

Butt hey can be up to 50%-75% as suppresive as testosterone and AAS!

UNLESS USING SARMS SUCH AS MK677, then i wouldnt recommend it

mk677 is great during pct and to bridge to help keep size and strength! Also GW(not actually a sarm to be technical) is great to bridge with mk677 to keep your endurence up and beat up that depression  get from comming off cycle!

I have a friend who i just came off a 2 year BLAST! taking 600mgs per wk of Test and all sorts of other aas!

He has been feeling like crap and dragging ass at the g ym! I just sent him out two bottle of mk and two bottle of GW and he should be startign it this week!

ill have him come here and post to inform u of how it effects him after a TWO YR BLAST! which isnt smart but his bloods are proper and he seems fine lickily!

hope this helps!

gh0st


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

robertscott said:


> (Apologies if this is in the wrong place, I figure because it concerns SARMs and steroids it could go in either section)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What I do is after pct but before I cycle I do SARM that overlaps my aas. However all my life I respect time off . I was natural B.B. from age 12-33/35 ? I’m 52 I don’t bridge but I do utilize supplements, peptides sarms between aas and on . Even my hgh I go time on time off . I have clen /ephedrine/ t3 cycle aside that rotates. I have rotations in the rotations as I clen 2 on clen 2off as I’ll have violently cramping if I go three days. I take weeks off to months . Over the 30-40 years of B.B. and insane martial art training I have experience with herbs supplements aas etc but I kept diary’s for years until I figure out what I need yet it continued to evolve . You are your greatest teacher and the journey never ends I always say . But who am I right ? 6 years college . Decade of army , 40 of martial arts around globe 30 years devoted B.B. etc - you need to be selfish when it comes to your body - I do all these and NEVER no matter who tries to ridicule I don’t drink even one sip alchohol or smoke or do street drugs . Yet I don’t consider self discipline difficult or effort . Living this way enhances life in my mind . To each his own...


----------



## speeder (May 17, 2018)

Breeds said:


> I have run 12.5 mgs of Mk-2866 and still recovered fully.



mk677 isn't suppressive to the hpta.  Also, mk technically isn't a "sarm."


----------



## Xxplosive (Oct 27, 2019)

You won't be giving the androgen receptor a break with sarms...


----------

